# Små sten i "gulvtæppet" i bilen.



## 2nnydk

Hvordan får i støvsuget de små sten/sandkorn som der kommer i gulvtæppet og i måtterne i bilen???

Nogle gode tips???


----------



## Astrarix

Hej.
Først skal du have en støvsuger som kan suge. Sådan en billig en holder ikke.. Jeg bruger selv en hård børste samt en nilfisk støvsuger. Jeg har ikke haft nogle problemer endnu med at få mit tæppe rent..
Lasse


----------



## Jbjergh

Ellers så kan du på en varm sommerdag, sprøjte en smule foamgun shampoo på måtterne og så give dem den tur med højtryksrenseren og lade dem tørre i direkte sol. Så renser du dem helt i bund.


----------



## route00

*one mo*

https://www.bece.com.au/uncategorized/the-virtual-casino-no-deposit-bonus/


----------



## cossiecol

Det ville være værd at tage en børstehår over tæppet først og derefter bruge vakuumet, du får bedre resultater end at gå i vakuumet først.


----------

